
Cool your macbook by placing copper coins on it - fmax30
http://wonderfulengineering.com/is-your-computer-overheating-a-lot-you-can-solve-it-by-stacking-copper-coins/
======
svens_
Cooling a MacBook like this seems inconvenient, but it certainly works.

However the second picture in the article - where someone is using copper
coins on an internal computer component - is utterly stupid and dangerous.
Copper is one of the best conductors. If one of those coins falls onto the
mainboard it could easily short out something. In the best case you break your
mainboard, in the worst you start a fire.

~~~
brudgers
I was thinking about how convenient pennies would be an imagining a "Cool Your
Macbook for Thirty-Nine Cents". Then I remembered US pennies ain't copper.

